# Drift-Glass



## Termato (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

I had made this stuff a while ago and had gotten everyone's feedback on it. Pushed me to make different colors but I eventually stopped making it because not too many people were interested. I've been using it in QT tanks but my girlfriend found a really good use for it in a scape. Tell me what you all think:










I made a video so you can get a closer look at the tank, the glass, and everything in it. There is a third piece of glass in there but it's hidden behind all of the plants: *Celestial Pearl Danios & Shrimp Aquarium - Drift-Glass Video*

Thanks all  appreciate any feedback.


----------



## cmonkey67 (Dec 14, 2015)

I like the glass, it's different.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks Great! It would be cool if you put a light under it or under the tank.


----------

